# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Odorex extra dry en scheren

## bizzle

nou ik heb zojuist odorex gekocht om het vanavond na het douchen te gebruiken. Ik had dus al gelezen dat ik niet eerst mijn oksels moet scheren want dat gaat irriteren. Maar mijn vraag is nu dus: kan ik dan morgenochtend mijn oksels wel scheren en werkt de odorex dan nog wel? 

Iemand ervaring/tips?
Alvast bedankt 
gr Bizzle

----------

